# Pedestrian Warning System retrofit available?



## fritter63

Just watched the video on the PWS:






I checked and see that I do indeed have the speaker "grille" opening on my 5/19 build. So, has anyone heard any rumblings about being able to add the PWS on after the fact?


----------



## garsh

I think you linked the wrong video. 

So far, there's been no word from Tesla on whether a retrofit will be available.


----------



## Achooo

Although I understand the benefit of a pedestrian warning system, I’m happy with my almost silent car. My Camry with a four cylinder ICE is not much louder than my model 3. Many small engine ICE cars are pretty darn quiet.


----------



## fritter63

garsh said:


> I think you linked the wrong video.


Ha! Thanks @garsh never realized that the ads had their own URL! ("copy video url").

Fixe in OP


----------



## fritter63

Achooo said:


> Although I understand the benefit of a pedestrian warning system, I'm happy with my almost silent car. My Camry with a four cylinder ICE is not much louder than my model 3. Many small engine ICE cars are pretty darn quiet.


I sort of agree, but I can't resist the temptation (if allowed) to go cruising the parking lot with it playing "INA-GADA-DA-VIDA".

Or maybe "Ride of the Valkyries" ? Or the Coconut Horse Hoofs from "Holy Grail"


----------



## Frully

I genuinely plan to add my own non-horn customizable PWS (on demand, not always below speed threshold).


----------



## JWardell

Who needs a retrofit?
Just roll down your window and start making engine sounds!
Vroom vroom!


----------



## Frully

JWardell said:


> Who needs a retrofit?
> Just roll down your window and start making engine sounds!
> Vroom vroom!


I want to add thunder sounds - it's how the ambulance golf cart gets peoples attention in disney...because sirens are bad, and nothing bad ever happens at disney.


----------



## TrevP

Crazy Brian added sounds to his...


----------



## sduck

I highly doubt that they'll make this available - so far the demand for these is 1 person. Most people are busy figuring out how to disable theirs.


----------



## slacker775

Would it be possible to buy the $500 Taycan motor-sounds MP3 and blare that through a little speaker on my 3?


----------



## Kimmo57

I took a peek behind the bumper and there is no speaker, but there is an extra wire with a plugged connector.


----------



## fritter63

Kimmo57 said:


> I took a peek behind the bumper and there is no speaker, but there is an extra wire with a plugged connector.


That's encouraging. Means it's a plug and play hardware install and a software update.


----------



## TomT

I have a cigarette lighter plug that emulates a V12 revving and plays through your FM radio. THAT is my pedestrian sound.


----------



## kataleen

Good thing I got mine without this system. If I had it, I would have safely...


----------



## TrevP

You don't need a retrofit but here's how to easily disable it if you don't like it


----------



## kataleen

Speaking of pedestrian warning sounds. I sure hope Elon keeps to his word and will allow custom sounds to be used. 
Here's a sure way to clear the area when you're backing out of a spot: https://www.soundsnap.com/search/audio/HIGH+VOLTAGE+ELECTRIC+ARCS+2/score


----------



## Perscitus

https://www.abstractocean.com/PWS-kit/


----------



## fritter63

Perscitus said:


> https://www.abstractocean.com/PWS-kit/


Well that's a little off topic.


----------



## kataleen

That product would be much more useful as a one single piece with both female and male connectors that would simply not provide continuity to the wires inside. No need to have dangling wires or rubber plugs


----------



## Kimmo57

Here's a competing product:


----------

